# Greek fonts



## rbcbob (Aug 10, 2009)

Is there a way to cut and paste an entire Greek verse from BibleWorks into a post? I saw the helpful information for using _Type Greek Now_ *τψπε Γρεεκ Νοω* and that will do for a single word or two but sometimes inserting an entire verse or more would be helpful.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 10, 2009)

Bob,

For me, the best way is to set up the Bibleworks copy paste for Greek to unicode. Then I paste the verse into MS Word, and then copy and paste into the browser. For some reason copying directly to the browser does not work well.


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 10, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Bob,
> 
> For me, the best way is to set up the Bibleworks copy paste for Greek to unicode. Then I paste the verse into MS Word, and then copy and paste into the browser. For some reason copying directly to the browser does not work well.



Thanks Fred. Could you talk me through that one? either here or PM?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 10, 2009)

*How to get the best Greek fonts in post*

Bob,

Here is a quick tutorial on how I get Greek (or Hebrew, same principle) in PB posts (all shots are from BW8).

First, you need to make sure that your fonts settings are set to export Unicode fonts:






Then you bring up the Copy dialog. For example purposes, this is a favorite I made that copies English and Greek of the verse. The principle works the same if you highlight the actual Greek text in BW and hit "Copy" (or Ctrl+C).




If you just hit Paste (Ctrl+V) in the PB post window, you get this jibberish:




Instead, you paste it into an open (empty) Word document. After that, you select the text in Word:



 



Now, when you paste it into the PB post window, you get this:





I have found that the best Unicode Greek font is SBLGreek and that SBL Hebrew is the best Hebrew font. You can download and install both for free from here:

http://www.sbl-site.org/educational/biblicalfonts.aspx

You probably have to change your BW fonts settings to the SBL fonts, but that is easy. Does that help?


----------



## Herald (Aug 10, 2009)

Try this site. Type Greek. The only problem I have with it is trying to find a final sigma.


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 10, 2009)

Herald said:


> Try this site. Type Greek. The only problem I have with it is trying to find a final sigma.



Thanks Bill. BTW When I type in *φιλοσ* and hit the space bar it automatically converts to *φιλος*.


----------



## Herald (Aug 10, 2009)

It was that simple, huh?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 10, 2009)

Again, you may want to see my point about fonts. Here is a direct copy and paste from the site Bill gave:

φιλος


Here it is after being changes to SBLGreek:
[FONT=&quot]φιλος[/FONT]


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 10, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Bob,
> 
> Here is a quick tutorial on how I get Greek (or Hebrew, same principle) in PB posts (all shots are from BW8).
> 
> ...



Thanks Fred. I have BibleWorks 6 but hopefully I can make this work.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 10, 2009)

Bob,

I think the principle is the same, but the Copy dialog is different.


----------

